# Copper vs Tinned Copper



## booksix (Aug 26, 2008)

What's better. I'm finding tinned lugs cheaper than straight up copper lugs and was wondering what was better.


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

You are probably not seeing tinned copper, but instead tinned steel, or brass. 

Look for solid copper or make your own.


----------



## booksix (Aug 26, 2008)

This is what I was looking at:

http://store.solar-electric.com/36432.html


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Those would be fine. The tin will cut down on possible corrosion.


----------



## booksix (Aug 26, 2008)

So is that the only reason? Anti-corrosion?


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Mainly, in case they would get wet during storage before getting sold.

Possibly some advantage also, in using solder for the joint, but copper solders very easily. Just be sure to NOT use acid core solder.


----------



## e_canuck (May 8, 2008)

Just the other day, I was in a boat store. They have the same lugs but for a lot more money. Thank you for the listing.

DP


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

what is the conductivity (thermal and electricial )of tin . some aircraft / missile parts lugs and wire are silver plated . I heard that if Teflon coated wire is wanted it must be silver plated because at Teflon coating temps the tin will soften or melt . silver wire is so great looking . never saw it bigger then #18 or 14 fine strand . rail road uses tined wire and tinned is always specked for marine use . I would love to see all silver and gold plated controller/ motor under clear insulation . eye wash with some purpose like the sound systems.just wait till the sound boys get there hands on ev's .


----------

